# LG G2 MINI - The Best and the most  POWERFUL Midranger Gaming Phone Announced



## rish1 (Feb 19, 2014)

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/14/02/lg-g2-mini-official/gsmarena_001.jpg

Specs

4.7 inch IPS Screen
540x960 Resolution ( 234 PPI )
1.7 GHZ Tegra 4i
1 GB ram
8 MP camera
1.3 MP front facing
Android 4.4
Dual Sim
lte

LG G2 mini - Full phone specifications

It has 2 variants 1 with tegra 4i and other with snapdragon 400

Ok guys this is it.. !!!! The first Phone to be launched with Tegra 4i.. This is going to be a Power monster in Midrange Price  for next 6-8 months.. 

Why because this has Tegra 4i ? so what's special about Tegra 4i you ask ?

*CPU*

Look around any mid range phone and you would find Cortex A7 based phones from chinese to Branded phones ( Motorola MOTO G , Xperia G (upcoming ) , Micromax Canvas, Xolo  ) etc ..

Cortex A7 is not a powerful core  it is designed to be low power consumption part..  and is ok for the job but not powerful

Tegra 4i consists Of Cortex A9 R4 ( revision 4 ) CPU .. This is a high performance upgrade over cortex A7. Now don't assume that this is the old cortex A9 we used to have in 2012.. This is upgraded ,updated and built on 28nm HPM while 2012 parts were 45 nm

i would expect it to perform closely to Snapdragon Krait 200 cores

Now the original Tegra 4i is a 2.3 GHZ chip but LG have underclocked it to   1.7 GHZ maybe because of battery backup.. So be rest assured this phone will enjoy Masssssive Overclocking.. if overclocked fully at 2.3 GHZ it might be equal to if not better than Snapdragon 600 Phones ( This is pure power ) 

*GPU*

Now this is the Part Where Nvidia Shines..

Tegra 4 was a fantastic GPU the only blunder that NVidia did was that they were very very late in bringing to market..  Tegra 4 is actually close to Adreno 330 in performance. Adreno 330 wins but the difference is not that much..

Tegra 4 had 72 GPU cores at 672 MHZ

Tegra 4i has 60 GPU Cores at 660 MHZ

The theoretical difference   between tegra 4 and 4i Gpu is  around 20 %.. so You can expect GPU Performance in the Range of ADRENO 320 

So this should be able to beat easily the MALi 450 GPU as well ( found in Mediatek octa Core phones)
Now this phone has 960x540 which is its best asset.. This resolution is perfect 

first it does not put much pressure on GPU and hence we get very good Performance compared to 720P screen
second the PPI is around 235 PPI ( which is great means no pix-elation unless you look really really really close)

This is going to be a gaming monster for sure..

*PRICE* 

since this phone has only 1 GB ram this phone will not sell for more than 18k.. i expect it to be priced around 16-17k . Launching with Android 4.4 so 1 gb Ram should be more than enough and 2500 mah battery should ensure very good backup


I expected Some good Midrange chips From Qualcomm this year but so far they haven't announced any and i don't think they are going to have better chips for next 6 months .. this is very bad thing for consumers as since Qualcomm is used extensively by Branded OEM we will end up getting very bad performance in mid RAnge ( 15000-22000 ) From majority  OEM. Nvidia and MEdiatek are much much better than snapdragon.. This is nvidia So at least we can expect better update than MEdiatek atleast.. 

i was hoping Sony also could have used this chip as well but looks like Sony went with qualcomm and used its Snapdragon 400 instead 

i am still hoping that qualcom really shows 1 chip at least at MWC and products should be shipping by march not later..  otherwise OEM stop using Overpriced snapdragon parts (in midrange )  

Pour in your thoughts as well to continue discussion ..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 19, 2014)

This is G2 Mini? I though it is going to be a smaller size G2 with nearly same specs. The G2 mini will sell alot considering the name G2 is used for flagship devices. A good mid range phone still.


----------



## toofan (Feb 19, 2014)

Is this dual sim ? If not then it losts half the battle before release. If its dual sim then it should be priced in competition to Moto G.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> This is G2 Mini? I though it is going to be a smaller size G2 with nearly same specs. The G2 mini will sell alot considering the name G2 is used for flagship devices. A good mid range phone still.


if that was the case like z1 compact then it would have crossed at least RS 25,000 mark.. 

Kudos to LG.. for using tegra 4i and hopefully they'll price it under 17k..

- - - Updated - - -



toofan said:


> Is this dual sim ? If not then it losts half the battle before release. If its dual sim then it should be priced in competition to Moto G.



yup its Dual Sim As well.. its supposed to have LTE as well but i don't know whether it will be working with indian bands or not

No it won't be priced close to Moto G 
it has 8 MP camera , 1.3 Front facing
expandable memory
Much powerful processor than MOTO G


----------



## RohanM (Feb 20, 2014)

I was hoping for 720p display.. anyways dual sim came as a surprise though.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 20, 2014)

RohanM said:


> I was hoping for 720p display.. anyways dual sim came as a surprise though.



i consider 720p( 4.7 inch or less ) and a 1080p display as a con than a positive... 230 + ppi is fine ... there is 0 pixelation and unnecessarily GPU power gets decreased....PPI war is the most stupid thing in mobile history.. especially 1080p and now 2k resolution screens...

and besides the screen is IPS as well so no doubt it will be great quality wise

but then that's just me..


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Feb 20, 2014)

Adreno 330 is already the leading GPU at the time of writing but Tegra 4i is a different story. First, there are no benchmarks available for a Tegra 4i phone and Second, the Tegra 4 is already a good 27.66% behind the Adreno 330

So its a bit difficult to gauge the GPU performance of G2 mini at the moment. I think anything with an Adreno 320 is a good bet. Problem ? Pricing. The 320 doesn't isn't priced in the mid-range. _If the G2 mini is priced lower than anything sporting an Adreno 320 then it'd be a really, really good buy (for example, the Xperia SP)_

I haven't compared the two due to lack of test scores but I guess that the Tegra 4i might not be as powerful as the Adreno 320, but if it is just a tad slower than its bigger cousin, Tegra 4, then we have a mean machine waiting for us


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2014)

Mid Range price means 12k-15k and if this LG G2 Mini comes within 15k then Moto G is doomed.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 20, 2014)

If G2 is priced below 20k, its a good enough phone, powerful + good battery life expected.......


----------



## toofan (Feb 20, 2014)

Moto G is having a charm of android KitKat and G2 mini is coming with it so its a huge + point.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 20, 2014)

This phone could be a direct competitor to the crappy phones sold by Samsung like their Galaxy Grand Neo and other crap they like to throw around... Looking forward to its reviews to see if it really is as good as on paper.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2014)

20K phone with 1GB ram? :/

I know the rest of the specs is great, but just 1GB does not cut it for phones above 10-12K


----------



## rish1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> Adreno 330 is already the leading GPU at the time of writing but Tegra 4i is a different story. First, there are no benchmarks available for a Tegra 4i phone and Second, the Tegra 4 is already a good 27.66% behind the Adreno 330
> 
> So its a bit difficult to gauge the GPU performance of G2 mini at the moment. I think anything with an Adreno 320 is a good bet. Problem ? Pricing. The 320 doesn't isn't priced in the mid-range. _If the G2 mini is priced lower than anything sporting an Adreno 320 then it'd be a really, really good buy (for example, the Xperia SP)_
> 
> I haven't compared the two due to lack of test scores but I guess that the Tegra 4i might not be as powerful as the Adreno 320, but if it is just a tad slower than its bigger cousin, Tegra 4, then we have a mean machine waiting for us



ahh someone with a good comment..

yes even i will use GFXbench for reference .. 

Te average score for Adreno 330 is around 24 fps across different devices...
and for Tegra 4 it is 20 Fps .. ( on a sidenote.. the tegra 4 in shield scores around 25 Fps )

Average score for adreno 320 is 13 fps

Tegra4 and tegra 4i are same GPU just difference of lesser cores and clock speed.. the theoretical difference between the 2 is 20 % .. so 20-20% = 16 Fps.. even if it turns out to be 30 % slower than tegra 4 then also it will be equal/faster than ADReno 320.. 

even it turns out to be slower than adreno 320( this would be likely scenario) that is still great 

to put in perspective Adreno 305 scores a mere 5.6 fps , and MEdiatek Mali 450 scores around 10 FPS.. See the difference the difference between adreno 305 and tegra 4i would be 150% .. you can safely assume at least this will be the best of the crop from the competition... and don't forget those mediatek SOC will be running 1080p displays.. and tegra 4i will be blazing fast on a qhd resolution...

Xperia SP is fantastic no doubt but this would be much cheaper than xperia SP and will drop in price more so expect this to come under 15000 rs in 3 months.. also once new sony phones are available xperia SP will be discontinued.. 

- - - Updated - - -



funkysourav said:


> 20K phone with 1GB ram? :/
> 
> I know the rest of the specs is great, but just 1GB does not cut it for phones above 10-12K



pricing is not confirmed it was just an estimate and besides no phone with 1 gb ram would be priced for more than 17-18k in 2014

a 16000 price is much more realistic..


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 20, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> 20K phone with 1GB ram? :/
> 
> I know the rest of the specs is great, but just 1GB does not cut it for phones above 10-12K



not optimistic about the price from LG as they sold G pro Lite dual around 20k few days ago!I dont find international brands giving  more than a GB RAM in below 20k soon


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 20, 2014)

G2 will directly complete with the sony z1 compact, though not spec wise but it is a big threat to the z1c
If compared to the moto G, then i feel moto is more value for money, with only non expandable memory going against it
I feel pricing will decide the success of this device... its its within 20k, then will do great...
Another con i feel is the nvidia chipset... I dont trust them with updates... look how they backed out from updating htc one x... and lg doesnt have a great track record for updates as well... 
i would personally stay away from this device...


----------



## rish1 (Feb 20, 2014)

*-------------------------------------UPDATE--------------------------*


The Cpu clock for tegra 4i in this Device is set at 1.7 ghz

so this will be the fastest Quad core phone except snapdragon 600 and above

- - - Updated - - -



samudragupta said:


> G2 will directly complete with the sony z1 compact, though not spec wise but it is a big threat to the z1c
> If compared to the moto G, then i feel moto is more value for money, with only non expandable memory going against it
> I feel pricing will decide the success of this device... its its within 20k, then will do great...
> Another con i feel is the nvidia chipset... I dont trust them with updates... look how they backed out from updating htc one x... and lg doesnt have a great track record for updates as well...
> i would personally stay away from this device...



Bro Z1 compact is in a different league it costs 37k ... that is a flagship phone this is a midRanger.. 
Regarding Nvidia sure they are nothing like qualcomm but you can atleast expect 1 update after Android 4.4 .. for Midrangers getting even 1 update is more than enough.. and it is already on 4.4 // there is no surity that moto G will also be updated to android 4.5 or not , now they are not even part of google.. 

also htc one X has already exceeded its 18 month upgrade cycle..  even qualcomm had backed out of updating snapdragon S3 devices like Xperia S

when it comes to update both g2 mini and moto G  are on the same boat

- - - Updated - - -

*---------------------------------Update-------------------------*

looks like the tegra 4i version is not for india ...  oh damn now we are stuck with qualcomm again 

so this thread does not hold any significance now .. we will be getting the snapdragon 400 version 1.2 ghz cortex a7 with adreno 305 , and it will be dual sim as well.. 

tegra 4i is only for america.. damn i was excited and wanted to buy this phone.. 

*www.gsmarena.com/lg_g2_mini_will_c...ini_will_come_in_three_versions-news-7877.php

now it will be a equal match between moto G vs G2 mini vs Xperia G .. price will decide which has  better value for money.. bye G2 mini hello Sexyyy Xperia G


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Feb 20, 2014)

rish said:


> .*www.gsmarena.com/lg_g2_mini_will_...ini_will_come_in_three_versions-news-7877.php
> 
> now it will be a equal match between moto G vs G2 mini vs Xperia G .. price will decide which has  better value for money.. bye G2 mini hello Sexyyy Xperia G




[Fixed] LG G2 mini will come in three versions - GSMArena.com news

LoL... I wasn't expecting such an abrupt exit. For once, I seriously got excited about Tegra 4i


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2014)

They could have lowered Optimus G's price and given it a kitkat 4.4.2 update instead of introducing the G2 mini.


----------



## RohanM (Feb 21, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> This phone could be a direct competitor to the crappy phones sold by Samsung like their Galaxy Grand Neo and other crap they like to throw around... Looking forward to its reviews to see if it really is as good as on paper.



Agree but no company can beat samshit when it comes to resell value... Its hard for me to sell nexus 4 but easy to sell a grand.


----------



## Soumik (Feb 24, 2014)

G2 Mini would be a nice buy if they price the tegra 4i version similar to the other minis (except Z1c). But i highly doubt it. G2mini has a S400 version, and it is that which will be priced as per the competition. Am sure the nVidia version will be priced similar to the Z1c. Though S800 still beats tegra4i as a whole, they are very close, so no reason to be priced cheap.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Soumik said:


> G2 Mini would be a nice buy if they price the tegra 4i version similar to the other minis (except Z1c). But i highly doubt it. G2mini has a S400 version, and it is that which will be priced as per the competition. Am sure the nVidia version will be priced similar to the Z1c. Though S800 still beats tegra4i as a whole, they are very close, so no reason to be priced cheap.



you are confusing tegra 4 vs tegra 4i.. 

Tegra 4 was supposed to compete with snapdragon 800.. Tegra 4i is a mid range chip supposed to be used in devices costing 300 $.. 

regarding LG G2 mini now this device is not going to be launched in India so no point in talking further and this thread is a waste now... Indian G2 mini will have snapdragon 400.. 
Once again Good midrange phones performance is again destroyed by qualcomm who is providing 2013 performance in 2014 phones and all OEM are forced to use that because of the monopoly..


----------



## Soumik (Feb 25, 2014)

Aaaah My bad. Thanks for correcting that. T4i seems to be a mid range chipset. Then its interesting. I have never seen the benchmarks of that one, but spec wise, it should be better than S400. If indeed it comes at a similar cost, for the asian market instead of the S400 version, it would indeed be a good buy. Just waiting on benchmarks i guess. 

- - - Updated - - -

Ooh.. thats sad to hear.  Which region is getting the Tegra version?


----------



## rish1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Soumik said:


> Aaaah My bad. Thanks for correcting that. T4i seems to be a mid range chipset. Then its interesting. I have never seen the benchmarks of that one, but spec wise, it should be better than S400. If indeed it comes at a similar cost, for the asian market instead of the S400 version, it would indeed be a good buy. Just waiting on benchmarks i guess.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ooh.. thats sad to hear.  Which region is getting the Tegra version?



there are no benchmarks as of yet just details what the CPu and GPU are made up so we can estimate a fairly roughly idea of the performance... 

G2 mini is going to get launched in america i guess... . 

i


----------



## true_lies (Feb 25, 2014)

What would be the expected price for the G2 mini with T4i chip in India?


----------



## rish1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Soumik said:


> Aaaah My bad. Thanks for correcting that. T4i seems to be a mid range chipset. Then its interesting. I have never seen the benchmarks of that one, but spec wise, it should be better than S400. If indeed it comes at a similar cost, for the asian market instead of the S400 version, it would indeed be a good buy. Just waiting on benchmarks i guess.





rish said:


> there are no benchmarks as of yet just details what the CPu and GPU are made up so we can estimate a fairly roughly idea of the performance...
> 
> G2 mini is going to get launched in america i guess... .
> 
> i



i guess i missed this somehow, the benchmarks for tegra 4i have been up from long time and like i estimated i was right on target.. 

*antutu - 26131

Ice storm - 8972 ( Xperia Z score - 9064 , Htc one - 9200 ) *

above benchmark was at underclocked 1.7ghz ..

*www.tomshardware.com/news/wiko-wax-nvidia-tegra-4i-preview,26157.html

it would have been the best chip had it been made available here in mid range.. the wiko wax is launching for under 200 euros.. so at 18-20k this would have rocked but too bad it ended up as being a non india product..

Thank you very much Qualcomm for your Lovely Cortex A7 chips with adreno 305 for 24000 Rs phones

- - - Updated - - -



true_lies said:


> What would be the expected price for the G2 mini with T4i chip in India?



Unfortunately that variant isn't launching here my friend .. G2 mini with cortex A7 and adreno 305 will be launching here.. if it has a 8mp cam then 17-18k , if it has a 13mp cam then 23-24k

they already have lg l90 with same specs as g2 mini at 16.5k . so i think only 13mp variant will launch


----------



## rish1 (May 3, 2014)

*This looks like amazing news... *

Something better than nothing

*Micromax Tegra 4i-powered LTE smartphone press image leaks*

*www.fonearena.com/blog/102283/micromax-tegra-4i-powered-lte-smartphone-press-image-leaks.html


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 6, 2014)

LG's strategy is weird.. launching two very similar phones. It brings back memories of the Tegra 2 version of Samsung Galaxy SII which never came to India(fearing a clash with Exynos Galaxy SII). It was quickly discontinued though...
Lets hope some EBay seller sells the tegra version in India. ANyways, im going nuts over this though. A decent sized phone with really narrow bezels. After years of Sony phones this could be a good break. The screen resolution bothers me more than the SoC though.

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> *This looks like amazing news... *
> 
> Something better than nothing
> 
> ...


The 2000Mah battery is yet another typical MMx/Wiko trolling attempt....

- - - Updated - - -

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8Cv8aUCGkQ

Phone Arena really thrashed this phone lol...


----------

